# Utterly bizarre behavior...



## mtheory42 (Oct 14, 2007)

So my 93 GXE which is in otherwise great condition developed a very strange behavior a few days ago. For some reason, the car would crank but not start. When I cranked it though, it would sputter and behave as though it wanted to start, with a few pops here and there. After initially believing the spark plugs had finally gone (they did need replacement) and replacing them, the car started up fine, but then later developed the same problem. This led me to speculate that the fuel pump had gone, so I tested to see what would happen if I tried to start the car with the fuel pump fuse pulled. Surprisingly, after a few cranks it started right up! So I immediately replaced the fuse before the car stalled and it drove fine for a while. But it resumed this bizarre behavior again after some time.

Here is another thing I noticed: sometimes when I had been driving and would park it, the car's engine would come up to 1500 rpms and stay there, refusing to go down after putting the car in park. If it did this, the car would not start again unless I pulled the fuse first. However, it would sometimes not idle up to 1500 in which case it would start just fine afterward. 

My best guess is that somehow the car is getting TOO much fuel when I try to start it. However, I cannot imagine what mechanism would cause this. It drove just fine before and now it just randomly started doing this. 

The car also has a rough idle (that it has had since I bought it two years ago) but drives smoothly other than that. I live in constantly warm weather, so I can't see it being a cold start problem. I have not seen any check engine light come on at all, so the computer doesn't seem to detect any electrical problem. 

To reiterate, the car drives fine off-idle when cruising around, so I doubt there is a compression problem. 

Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------

